# Parts Express and MECA's Midwest Audiofest!



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Midwest Audiofest 2014 - The premier gathering for audio enthusiasts featuring Speaker Design Competition, Auto Sound Challenge and Parts Express Tent Sale


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Not too much longer!!!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

30% off tent sale excite anybody?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm hoping to make it. It's time to pick out some gear!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Good! Trying to get as many people as we can!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

This weekend!!!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I hope to stop by.... hopefully I can get out of hauling kids duty to stop by


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

That would be awesome man!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm so there. Have a couple drivers to pick up


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

You should compete also 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

PHD - USA said:


> You should compete also
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


I would but I'm planning on buying some big things this year, plus the car isn't ready by any means. Coming with my friend so will check out the comps going on.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there a preview of what will be available at the warehouse sale?


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Everything in stock lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm building my lists of to buy tonight. Part numbers and everything. Less the guys will have to look up there.

30% all day confirmed right?


----------

